# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo >  Du lịch Thái Lan - du lich thai lan

## furenvn

*Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về du lịch Thái Lan - du lich Thai Lan: Đi lại : Giá vé máy bay đi Thái Lan Kinh nghiệm đi* *du lich thai lan**:

**Thái Lan** một trong những quốc gia thu hút nhiều khách du lịch nhất trong khu vực Đông Nam Á, ngoài ra còn được du khách ưu ái dành tặng cho nhiều mỹ danh như: “đất nước chùa vàng”, "thiên đường du lịch" “thiên đường mua sắm”, “xứ sở của những nụ cười thân thiện”… các danh lam thắng cảnh tuyệt đẹp, hệ thống chùa nguy nga, tráng lệ, các khu vui chơi giải trí, các lễ hội truyền thống đặc sắc và đặc biệt là vô số cơ hội shopping thỏa thuê tại các các khu mua sắm giá rẻ sầm uất…du lich campuchia | du lich thai lan*

**
*Lưu ý: Khởi hành tại TP.Hồ Chí Minh, tập trung tại sân bay quốc tế Tân Sơn Nhất.*
*GHI CHÚ:*
* Phòng khách sạn: 02 người lớn/01 phòng đôi.*
* Thuế hàng không có thể thay đổi không báo trước theo qui định của hàng không tại thời điểm xuất vé.*
* Đề nghị Quý khách đi đầy đủ những điểm shopping bắt buộc trong chương trình.*
*Thông tin các chuyến bay đi Bangkok – Thailand:*
*Turkish Airline*
*Chuyến bay đi:  TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH – BANGKOK: TK 69   20:25 / 21:45*
*Chuyến bay về:  BANGKOK – TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH  : TK 68  15:35 / 16:50*
*GIÁ TOUR BAO GỒM:*
*-   Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn quốc tế: 02 khách/phòng (phòng 03 sẽ được sắp xếp vì lý do giới tính)*
*·  Tại Bangkok: 03++ sao (đêm đầu)**·   Tại Pattaya: 03++ sao (đêm giữa),**-   Vé máy bay khứ hồi đi theo chương trình*
*-   Thuế hàng không các loại (có thể thay đổi theo qui định của hàng không)*
*-   Bảo hiểm du lịch suốt tuyến (mức bồi hoàn tối đa 10.000 USD/vụ)*
*-   Các bữa ăn, phí vào cổng tham quan và phương tiện vận chuyển theo chương trình.*
*-   Trưởng đoàn M.U.A TRAVEL và HDV địa phương suốt tuyến.*
*-   Quà tặng: bao da hộ chiếu + nón và túi du lịch*
*KHÔNG BAO GỒM:*
*-   Chi phí làm hộ chiếu (Hộ chiếu còn hiệu lực 6 tháng tính đến ngày khởi hành).*
*-   Ăn uống tham quan, vận chuyển ngoài chương trình.*
*-   Phí Visa tái nhập Việt Nam đối với khách nước ngoài và Việt kiều: 40 USD/khách.*
*-   Chi phí cá nhân phát sinh như: tiền phục vụ, khuân vác, điện thoại, giặt ủi, hành lý quá cước.*
*-   Tiền bồi dưỡng cho HDV và tài xế địa phương (03 USD/ngày ~ 18 USD/khách/tour)*
*-   PHỤ THU PHÒNG ĐƠN:  80 USD / PHÒNG / KHÁCH*
*QUI ĐỊNH GIÁ TOUR DANH CHO TRẺ EM:*
*-   Trẻ em (từ 12 tuổi trở lên): 100% giá tour*
*-   Trẻ em (từ 2 – 11 tuổi): 75% giá tour + Thuế   (Ngủ chung giường người thân)*
*-   Trẻ nhỏ (dưới 2 tuổi)   : 30% giá tour + Thuế  (Ngủ chung giường người thân)*
*ĐIỀU KIỆN HỦY TOUR (Không áp dụng ngày Lễ Tết):*
*               - Hủy tour trước 8 ngày, phí hủy tour là 50% giá tour trọn gói*
*                - Hủy tour trước 5 ngày, phí hủy tour là 80% giá tour trọn gói*
*                -Sau thời gian trên phí hủy tour là 100% giá tour trọn gói*

*Mọi chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ: PHÒNG DU LỊCH NƯỚC NGOÀI – M.U.A TRAVEL*
*Điện thọai: (08) 6298 7879     ;         Fax: (08) 6298 7877*

----------


## vuongdl

*DU LỊCH THÁI LAN*

Tham quan các địa danh nổi tiếng : Mua sắm thỏa thích tại thủ đô Bangkok , Vui chơi thành phố nghỉ mát Pattaya, khám phá đảo san hô Coral với bãi biển cát trắng, ghé thăm Vườn thú hoang dã lớn nhất Châu Á ‘Safari world’ xem các Show xiếc Cá Heo, Điệp Viên 007... Hồng Cung Ngũ Thế Hồng, Làng dân tộc Nonooch xem các màn biểu diễn hấp dẫn của các chú Voi thông minh, Chợ Nổi 4 Miền, Khao Chee Chan, Dạo thuyền trên sông ChaoPharaya Huyền Thoại…Chùa Phật Vàng, Chùa Thuyền Wat Yannawa linh thiêng, Thưởng thức chương trình biểu diễn ca múa nhạc hoành tráng (Show Pêđê)…
 • Tặng suất Massage Thái cổ truyền 60 phút.
 • Bữa ăn Hải Sản tại bờ biễn với khung cảnh thật lãng mạn.
 du lich thai lan sẽ giúp bạn hiểu rõ hơn về văn hóa thái .

----------


## vuongdl

*DU LỊCH THÁI LAN*

Tham quan các địa danh nổi tiếng : Mua sắm thỏa thích tại thủ đô Bangkok , Vui chơi thành phố nghỉ mát Pattaya, khám phá đảo san hô Coral với bãi biển cát trắng, ghé thăm Vườn thú hoang dã lớn nhất Châu Á ‘Safari world’ xem các Show xiếc Cá Heo, Điệp Viên 007... Hồng Cung Ngũ Thế Hồng, Làng dân tộc Nonooch xem các màn biểu diễn hấp dẫn của các chú Voi thông minh, Chợ Nổi 4 Miền, Khao Chee Chan, Dạo thuyền trên sông ChaoPharaya Huyền Thoại…Chùa Phật Vàng, Chùa Thuyền Wat Yannawa linh thiêng, Thưởng thức chương trình biểu diễn ca múa nhạc hoành tráng (Show Pêđê)…
 • Tặng suất Massage Thái cổ truyền 60 phút.
 • Bữa ăn Hải Sản tại bờ biễn với khung cảnh thật lãng mạn.
 du lich thai lan sẽ giúp bạn hiểu rõ hơn về văn hóa thái .

----------


## haianh.lenam

Em hiện tại đang làm đại lý vé máy bay cho tất cả các hãng hàng không trong nước và quốc tế , bên em luôn hỗ trợ khách hàng tìm những chuyến bay hợp lý giá cả cạnh tranh nhất, bác nào có nhu cầu thì pm cho em nhé. 
 SDT: 0928.33.00.33 hoặc là các bác vào web http://vemaybay8.com tham khảo na
 Happy fun

----------


## haianh.lenam

úpppppppppp

----------


## vuongdl

*DU LỊCH THÁI LAN*

Tham quan các địa danh nổi tiếng : Mua sắm thỏa thích tại thủ đô Bangkok , Vui chơi thành phố nghỉ mát Pattaya, khám phá đảo san hô Coral với bãi biển cát trắng, ghé thăm Vườn thú hoang dã lớn nhất Châu Á ‘Safari world’ xem các Show xiếc Cá Heo, Điệp Viên 007... Hồng Cung Ngũ Thế Hồng, Làng dân tộc Nonooch xem các màn biểu diễn hấp dẫn của các chú Voi thông minh, Chợ Nổi 4 Miền, Khao Chee Chan, Dạo thuyền trên sông ChaoPharaya Huyền Thoại…Chùa Phật Vàng, Chùa Thuyền Wat Yannawa linh thiêng, Thưởng thức chương trình biểu diễn ca múa nhạc hoành tráng (Show Pêđê)…
 • Tặng suất Massage Thái cổ truyền 60 phút.
 • Bữa ăn Hải Sản tại bờ biễn với khung cảnh thật lãng mạn.
 du lich thai lan sẽ giúp bạn hiểu rõ hơn về văn hóa thái .

----------


## vuongdl

*DU LỊCH THÁI LAN*

Tham quan các địa danh nổi tiếng : Mua sắm thỏa thích tại thủ đô Bangkok , Vui chơi thành phố nghỉ mát Pattaya, khám phá đảo san hô Coral với bãi biển cát trắng, ghé thăm Vườn thú hoang dã lớn nhất Châu Á ‘Safari world’ xem các Show xiếc Cá Heo, Điệp Viên 007... Hồng Cung Ngũ Thế Hồng, Làng dân tộc Nonooch xem các màn biểu diễn hấp dẫn của các chú Voi thông minh, Chợ Nổi 4 Miền, Khao Chee Chan, Dạo thuyền trên sông ChaoPharaya Huyền Thoại…Chùa Phật Vàng, Chùa Thuyền Wat Yannawa linh thiêng, Thưởng thức chương trình biểu diễn ca múa nhạc hoành tráng (Show Pêđê)…
 • Tặng suất Massage Thái cổ truyền 60 phút.
 • Bữa ăn Hải Sản tại bờ biễn với khung cảnh thật lãng mạn.
 du lich thai lan sẽ giúp bạn hiểu rõ hơn về văn hóa thái .

*VUI LÒNG LIÊN HỆ :* 
Ø    * Mr : Vương :*
*                        -  Phone : 0909.56.2012*
*                        -  Yahoo : vuongtravel*
*                        -  Mail    :* *vuongtravel@gmail.com* 
Ø    * Ms : Duyên :*
*                        -  Phone : 0979.697.346*
*                        -  Yahoo : huongduyen267*
*                        -  Mail    :* *huongduyen267@yahoo.com*

----------


## ctiphone

ủng hộ du lich thai lan hè 2012 đang muốn đi

----------

